# newbie



## jimmy8 (May 31, 2015)

Hi 

I have just bought myself an "oak smoked whiskey" barrel and want to turn it into a smoker ... 

I was thinking of doing a charcoal heat system and had a look on line but then saw a few more options ie heat element and a v-burner.

What would be the best option ?

many thanks 

jimmy


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Jimmy - Welcome to the group. Where in the UK are you from?

What type of smoking are you hoping to do? Cold smoking (e.g. fish, cheese, salami etc.) or hot smoking (pulled pork, ribs, brisket etc.)?


----------



## jimmy8 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Wade

Thanks for the welcome,I'm from Falkirk in Scotland.

I'm looking to do hot smoking

jimmy


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello jimmy and welcome to the "Family".  Glad to have you.

All options are doable.  Goes without saying that when using a heat source in a wooden smoker precautions need to be taken; but you knew that.

SO!  This one is your call.  You tell us what you have in mind and we can then offer advice as to how to make it happen.  Don't worry, if you are about to make a horrible mistake I will CERTAINLY voice my opinion and so will others.  GO FOR IT!  Explain to us your plan and ideas and you will get 10 different ideas as if it wasn't tough enough.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously; we will offer ideas and options.  Read through them and take the best bits from all the ideas.  WIN! WIN!  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to the group - I don't post here so often now as I learnt SO much from the people here so you're in the right place.... but still loads more to find out though :)

Need to start smoking again as I only have one more pack of Frozen Pulled Pork from last year - need to do some Ribs too using the 3-2-1 method which you'll see mentioned many times.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 2, 2015)

Hiya Jimmy, Welcome to the group.

Have a look at this thread, as its similar (i.e. wooden smoker) and you will most likely find a lot of your questions have been already been answered in this thread.  If they are not just ask away and get a barrage of answers. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/197610/hi-new-to-the-group

Regards N Stuff


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Jimmy, good luck with the smoker build and if it all goes tits up and catches fire, it will give off a lovely aroma 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Maybe try one of those single electric hotplates as a heat source ?

Keep meaning to have a run up your way to check out the Wheel. We were at Bridge of Allan a couple of weeks back camping on the Highland Games field on a stopoff on our way to Mull but didn't have time for a visit.

Graeme.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 3, 2015)

Good call Graeme.  I was also thinking of a hot plate.  He says he likes the idea of charcoal, so we can help make that happen also if he wants to go that way.

Jimmy; why charcoal?  Is your thinking a flavour thing?  If so we can help to show you how to get pretty darn close to the same flavour using electric or propane as a heat source.  Just something to think about.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jimmy8 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the reply's...

The choice of charcoal was for the flavour. Having had a better look I'm now leaning towards the idea of a hot plate like Graeme said.

I was still going to put in a air intake pipe. Would I still need to put a grill in just above the hot plate or would i get away with a cast iron pan straight onto the hot plate ???

jimmy

Graeme ..... mind and also visit the Kelpies if in Falkirk..


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello.  Start with the pan on the burner  Throw in your chips add a piece or 2 of lump wood charcoal.  I think you will be fine with that but if not you can always add a charcoal grate.  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jul 5, 2015)

Evening Jimmy

Hope you are OK.  Will you be attending the Smoking weekend, more details can be found here if you have not seen the threads http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/221028/important-information-please-read

Can you give us an answer either way as we need to finalise numbers and all that.

Regards

Smokewood


----------

